# World WarCraft! - Rocks!



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2004)

I had the recent pleasure to play a few hours on a Beta Test server for the new World WarCraft game. This is like the Online Games with characters similiar to UO and AC, only they have done it up real nice. Lots of races and classes to choose from, as well as lots of Quests, that multiple people can do at the same time with out upsetting the quest macro(s). No Spell Components, or lots of things to do before you can go fight and kill "monsters" aka the bad guys.

I only played a Night Elf Female Druid for a few hours, and realy enjoyed the time spent. I got home real late, and no sleep for the next morning at work . 

I was informed that you can challenge people and they have the offer to refuse or accept so for those who like PvP this is a way to handle it. There is also another option to allow a character to go PvP for a time limit. Yet you can only attack harm other PvP members.

I do not know when the game is supposed to be out exactly, except that the schedule is late November or early December in time for Christmas.

Those who enjoy these types of games should really check it out.

  :asian:


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad to hear good reviews of World of Warcraft.  I'm a Blizzard fanatic, Warcraft series in particular.  Can't wait till it gets released.  How do you get to playing the Beta version?


----------

